

Google warns 20,000 websites they could be infected with malware  - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2012/041912-google-warns-20000-websites-they-258454.html

======
drcube
>"Specifically, we think that JavaScript has been injected into your site by a
third party and may be used to redirect users to malicious sites"

Funny, there was just a discussion here yesterday asking "Why would anybody
use NoScript?"

~~~
slig
I'm pretty sure anyone savvy enough to install NoScript would notice if he/she
was redirected to a malicious site.

~~~
GoodIntentions
Nothing says the current user of the machine is the tech-savvy installer. My
mother's comp has no-script on it, but she is in no way strong
technologically.

A "mom-level" user may well enable scripts when prompted by an artful redirect
like say:

1\. A clone of your bank website (if you were headed there)

2\. A page-not-found or server error page that looked normal..

3\. the old "virus alert" scam

